# المعالجة الكيميائية لمياه الصرف



## احمد نيمو (23 يناير 2008)

* عمليات المعالجة الكيميائية لمياه الصرف*

*هي طرق وعمليات المعالجة التي يتم فيها أزالة او تحويل ملوثات المخلفات السائلة عن طريق اضافة الكيماويات أو عن طريق التفاعلات الكيميائية , ومن أمثلة هذه العمليات الكيميائية الترسيب الكيميائي والادمصاص والتطهير وهذه العمليات السالف ذكرها من اكثر العمليات شيوعا في معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي وتدمج عمليات المعالجة الكيميائيةعادة مع العمليّات الفيزيائية والبيولوجية . *
*فمثلا الترسيب الكيميائي ( بأستخدام الكيماويات ) يتم بأستخدام مرسبات كيميائية لتنشيط والآسراع بعملية الترسيب حيث يترسب كلا من المرسب والمادة المراد ترسيبها , بينما يتم الادمصاص كمثال اخر للمعالجة الكيميائية عن طريق ازالة الملوثات من المياه الملوثة علي سطح مادة الادمصاص بفعل قوي التجاذب بين الأجسام .*
*وتتمثل المعالجة الكيميائية في عمليات التطهير باضافة الكلور والتي تعرف بالكلورة , وايضا اضافة بعض البوليمرات أو الكيماويات التي تساعد علي تجفيف وازالة الماء من الحمأة الناتجة من مراحل الهضم اللاهوائي .*
*وعامة في مجال معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي تستخدم وحدات المعالجة الكيميائية مرتبطة ومكملة لوحدات المعالجة الفيزيائية .*
*إن أختيار نظام المعالجة الكيميائية يعتمد على:*
*• كمية ونوعية الماء الملوث.*
*• كلفة وتوفر الكيماويات اللازمة.*
*• سلامة وأمان العملية وكمية ونوعية الملوثات الناتجة.*
*• كمية ونوعية (الرواسب الصلبة) الحمأة الناتجة .*
*ومن الجدير يالذكر ان الحاجة إلى ضبط العمليات هنا أكبر منها في حالة أنظمة المعالجة البيولوجية:*
*فإذا استخدمت المواد الكيميائية بكميات زائدة أو إذا لم يتح زمن تلامس مناسب فإن التفاعلات الكيميائية لن تتم بالشكل الأمثل وينتج عن ذلك تشكل ملوثات أخرى جديدة صعبة المعالجة ولهذا فان نظام المعالجة العام وأختيار العمليات يجب أن يتم على ضوء دراسة الماء الملوث وأن يكون مسبوقاً بدراسة معملية مستفيضة. *
*وللمعالجة الكيميائية لها بعض العيوب بالمقارنة بطرق ووحدات المعالجة الاخري مثل وحدات المعالجة الفيزيائية , وهذه العيوب تتمثل في ان عمليات المعالجة الكيميائية هي عمليات اضافة مواد (يتم فيها إضافة مواد معينة) ففي كثير من الأحيان هناك مادة معينة تضاف لمياه الصرف لازالة ملوث أو مكون معين يتبعه زيادة في النهاية للمواد والمكونات الذائبة لمياه الصرف.*

*أحمد السروي*
*لمزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع *

*كتاب المعالجة الفيزيائية والكيميائية لمياه الصرف*
*وقد تم اعداد الكتاب في ثمانية ابواب :- *
*الباب الاول مياه الصرف الصحي *
*الباب الثاني عمليات المعالجة الفيزيائية لمياه الصرف *
*الباب الثالث عمليات المعالجة الكيميائية لمياه الصرف *
*الباب الرابع المعالجة الفيزيائية والكيميائية للرواسب الصلبة (الحمأة) *
*الباب الخامس تطبيقات عمليّات المعالجة *
*الباب السادس ﺇدارة مياه الصرف المعالجة *
*الباب السابع التحكم في وحدات المعالجة الفيزيائية والكيميائية لمياه الصرف *
*الباب الثامن قواعد السلامة والامن داخل محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي *
*ثم قاموس المصطلحات العلمية والملاحق المراجع العربية والاجنبية.*

*الباب الاول *
*وهو خاص عن مياه الصرف , مستعرضا دورة الماء علي سطح الارض والدورة الأصناعية ودورة استهلاك الماء ثم مبينا مصادر المخلفات السائلة المختلفة وأنظمة الصرف الصحي المختلفة وشارحا بالتفصيل مكونات المخلفات السائلة والخصائص الفيزيائية والكيميائية والبيولوجية لمياه الصرف بالاضافة الي خيارات التخلص من مياه الصرف والاثار البيئية لصرف مياه الصرف الغير معالجة. *

*الباب الثاني*
*وهو يتناول بالشرح والتفصيل عمليات المعالجة الفيزيائية لمياه الصرف مثل عمليات التصفية والطحن والتفتتيت ومعادلة التدفق وتجانس مياه الصرف وحجز الرمال والحصي والترسيب بالجاذبية الابتدائي والثانوي والترشيح مع ذكر انواع المرشحات الرملية والمرشحات ذات الوسط الحبيبي وعملية التعويم وأنواعها وتقنية المعالجة الثلاثية المتقدمة مثل تقنية التناضح العكسي بالاضافة الي ألانظمة الطبيعية لمعالجة مياه الصرف. *
*ويذكر الباب كثير من العوامل المؤثرة علي بعض العمليات الفيزيائية لمعالجة مياه الصرف كالعوامل المؤثرة علي الترسيب بالجاذبية ومميزات وأقتصاديات بعض انظمة المعالجة . *

*الباب الثالث*
*وهو يتناول بالشرح عمليات المعالجة الكيميائية لمياه الصرف مثل عمليات الترسيب الكيميائي وﺇزالة الفسفور والعناصرالثقيلة بالطرق الكيميائية كالترسيب الكيميائي , وشرح عمليات اخري كالامتزاز بالكربون المنشط وتطبيقاته في مياه الصرف, وعمليات التطهير بالمواد الكيميائية مثل التطهير بالكلور وعمليات نزع الكلور. *

*الباب الرابع*
*يتحدث عن المعالجة الفيزيائية والكيميائية للرواسب الصلبة(الحمأة) الناتجة عن معالجة وتنقية مياه الصرف مثل العمليات التمهيدية لتجهيز الحمأة للمعالجة والتثبيت و العمليات الفيزيائية والكيميائية لمعالجة الحمأة والتي تشمل عمليات تكثيف وتكييف وتثبيت وتجفيف وتطهير الحمأة بالاضافة الي طرق التخلص من الحمأة واساليب استخدامها. *

*الباب الخامس*
*وهو يتناول تطبيقات عمليّات معالجة مياه الصرف وهذه التطبيقات تشمل المعالجة التقليدية كالمعالجة التمهيدية والابتدائية والثانوية والثلاثية لمياه الصرف والطرق الغير تقليدية كالمعالجة اللامركزية لمياه الصرف وطرق معالجة الحمأة مع اعطاء مثال تطبيقي عملي لاحد مشاريع معالجة مياه الصرف. وهذا بالاضافة الي ذكر مميزات وعيوب بعض طرق المعالجة. *

*الباب السادس*
*وهو يتناول بالشرح مجالات استخدام مياه الصرف المعالجة مثل استخدام المياه المعالجة في الري والزراعة واستصلاح الاراضي الجديدة و الانشطة الترفيهية وفي تغذية طبقات المياه الجوفية والاستخدامات الصناعية كمصدر من مصدر مياه الشرب . وتطرق الباب الي معالجة واعادة استخدام المياه الرمادية ومميزاتها ومحاذير استخدامها والاتجاهات والاهتمامات الجديدة لاعادة أستخدام مياه الصرف. *
*الباب السابع *
*وهو خاص بشرح طرق التحكم في وحدات المعالجة الفيزيائية والكيميائية لمياه الصرف ودور كل من المتابعة المستمرة لكافة القياسات داخل المحطة و الاختبارت المعملية وكيفية تحديد كفاءة وحدات المعالجة الفيزيائية والكيميائية عن طريق النتائج المعملية بالاضافة الي أجهزة التحكم المستخدمة في منشآت معالجة مياه الصرف. *

*الباب الثامن*
*هذا الباب يتناول موضوع هام وهو قواعد السلامة والامن داخل محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي حيث يوضح المخاطر المحتملة في محطات مياه الصرف الصحي مثل المخاطر البيولوجية ومخاطر المواد الكيميائية ومخاطر الخزانات ومخاطر بعض الغازات السامة كبريتيد الهيدروجين وغاز الكلور ومخاطر الكهرباء.هذا بالاضافة الي ذكر كثير من طرق الوقاية لهذه المخاطر والأقلال من اثارها .*

*وفي النهاية قاموس للمصطلحات العلمية التي وردت بهذا الكتاب ثم المراجع العربية والاجنبية .*

*الكتاب متوفر في *

*الدار العالمية لللنشر والتوزيع*
*111 ش الملك فيصل – برج مصر الخليج - ناصية شارع المستشفي – الهرم جيزة – مصر*
*ت / 02 27446324- 27446438*


----------



## Chemahmed (23 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا أخي الكريم


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (20 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بيك..............مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد الاسدي (6 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mostafa shoaib (25 يناير 2009)

جهد مشكور في مجال هام


----------



## medhat56 (12 مايو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## jojokoko2009 (15 مايو 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي عن التبادل الايوني لمعالجة المياه اي واحد عنده معلومة يساعدني ارجوكم وهناك اجهزة عنها وكم سعره


----------



## فلاح البصري (15 يونيو 2009)

انشاء الله الفائدة عامة مع الشكر


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (11 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين


----------

